# cracked or whole corn for pigmys



## chuckinnc (Aug 9, 2012)

Have 15 ND and Pigmys I need to feed. I have them in 6 acre field and also
give them sweet feed mixed with cracked corn. This time of year I can buy
whole corn alot cheaper than TSC cracked corn so which would be the best for them cracked or whole or does it matter?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you want to feed corn....cracked corn is best...whole corn is too hard...I wouldnt add too much to their mix..corn offers very little nutritionally, its more of a filler but it will help warm them up some during the cold months...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree, cracked corn is better for their teeth.. 
I buy a sweet feed this time of year to just give them that small amount if added cracked corn for some added warmth


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cracked corn. Not only is it easier for them to chew without hurting their teeth, they will digest it easier. Whole corn often just moves right on thru the digestive tract. Unlike most on here, I don't view corn as nutritionally bad. Corn has a high energy profile which helps put on weight and keep them warmer during winter. There are other nutrients in corn also. ...protein for one. I do agree tho, that you don't need to feed much unless you are trying to fatten a market animal. My goats will and do eat whole corn quite often. First place they go when they get out of their pen is to the grain bins where corn has been spilled. They were in heaven when the bin that sits inside their pen was being filled. LOL


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with feeding corn as long as the rest of diet is balanced. Corn does help with a lot with energy. They only thing I won't feed it to is my horses. I prefer cracked any day over whole corn. Seems like whole goes out the same way it went in.  


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I have to disagree

I found this in another forum...the study had to do with beef cows but i would assume the same principle would apply.
"Whole corn and cracked corn react differently in the rumen.
Cracked corn falls to the bottom and is passed out of the rumen quickly. Whole corn swells and, if the animal is getting enough forage/fiber, is brought back up for cudding. The few kernals that don't get chewed give up their starch to the rumen microbes, and act as fiber in the intestinal tract."...so I would think that they are able to get more nutritional value from the whole corn... I mix it in with my grain mix 1 part whole corn to 6 parts pelleted grain and my girls don't seem to have any problems eating it and seem to prefer it. I also mix alfalfa pellets into their grain mix 
_________________


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I found this in another forum...the study had to do with beef cows but i would assume the same principle would apply.
> "Whole corn and cracked corn react differently in the rumen.
> Cracked corn falls to the bottom and is passed out of the rumen quickly. Whole corn swells and, if the animal is getting enough forage/fiber, is brought back up for cudding. The few kernals that don't get chewed give up their starch to the rumen microbes, and act as fiber in the intestinal tract."...so I would think that they are able to get more nutritional value from the whole corn... I mix it in with my grain mix 1 part whole corn to 6 parts pelleted grain and my girls don't seem to have any problems eating it and seem to prefer it. I also mix alfalfa pellets into their grain mix
> _________________


I dont think a little cracked corn will harm, as I said it can wam them up, we dont feed it as a personal choice...but Whole corn is too hard for goats...sooner or later you will get cracked or broken teeth...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ryann said:


> I have to disagree
> 
> Cracked corn falls to the bottom and is passed out of the rumen quickly. Whole corn swells and, if the animal is getting enough forage/fiber, is brought back up for cudding.
> _________________


LOL I heard the exact opposite! Mine actually get both. I find more whole corn gets passed than cracked sooooo......I dunno. I just don't worry too much either way. I have had several old horsemen tell me to feed whole corn on the cob to the horses at least a couple times a year....especially the young ones as it help them lose their baby teeth.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would pick cracked just for the fact that they make my teeth hurt just listening to them crunch on whole lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Our local Wal-Mart is carrying cracked corn for cheaper then TSC right now(a whole $1 a bag and I don't have to make another stop!). I also do medicated goat feed that I mix in with cracked oats. If you want you can always call a local grain mill every fall and stock up. You can buy a mill grinder and do a coarse grind to do your own cracked corn. I do oats that I grind in a $50 food processor and add it to my mix.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I buy steam rolled corn. Everything around here is geared toward horses so, steam rolled is easy to find and cheaper than whole.


----------

